# du DVD au H264



## mercutio (11 Janvier 2010)

L'apple Tv ne lit d'origine que les vidéos en H264.

Cela ne m'embète pas dans la mesure ou je dois encoder mes propres DVD.

Mais Comment faire pour convertir facilement et rapidement des DVD dans ce format ?
Ce serait pour les DVD des enfants qui contiennet entre 5 à 10 épisodes de 5 minutes par DVD.

La manipulation est elle rapide (1 clic) ? Ou cela demande encore une gymnastique "nerdienne" ?

J'en profite pour formuler une dernière question. Est ce vraiment simple à utiliser ? Quid de la navigation dans les menus et surtout des playlists itunes ?  

Merci

L'Apple TV m'intéresse pour sa syncronisation "à la ipod" mais je le trouve un peu incomplet. Pourquoi pas de lecteur DVD ou Blueray ? cela permettrait de rationnaliser son salon. Il y a bien le mac mini mais on perd la syncronisation ! sauf si je fais erreur. idem avec tous les autres medias center. La PS3 est ultra complète mais c'est pareil. On perd la facilité de syncronisation.


----------



## antro (11 Janvier 2010)

Pour moi, l'Apple TV telle quelle ne présente que peux d'interêt par rapport à des solutions concurrentes (type XBox / PS3 / Popcorn Hour voire Mac Mini). Car:
- Incapable de faire du Full HD à l'heure actuelle (l'apple TV est limitée au 720p)
- Capacité disque relativement réduite
- Impossiblité de lire autre chose que du H264
- Pas de lecteur de DVD/Blue Ray


Pour moi, l'idéal (quoique pas donné quand même) consisterait en un Mac Mini Blue Ray.
Le Mac Mini est facilement extensible pour lire d'autre formats, supporte le full HD, sait parfaitement partager sa bibliothèque iTunes sur un réseau local. Bon, problème, il ne fait pas encore lecteur Blu Ray...


----------



## Mondana (11 Janvier 2010)

Tu as un article dans le N° 52 page 38 de Vous et Votre MAC de ce mois.

Le mieux est d'utiliser HandBrake (gratuit) .

de plus ce numéro de VVM explique comment jailbreaker Apple TV ... simplement.

La navigation est fluide et intuitive sur tv, seule la première synchronisation est très lente...

@+

Mondana


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2010)

En effet avec HandBreak c'est tres facile. Il existe même un préréglage pour Apple TV.







A notter que depuis la derniere version il faut aussi impérativement installer VLC pour pouvoir encoder les DVD du commerce.


----------



## mercutio (11 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je viens de me rendre compte que je dispose de ront row sur mon imac et que je dois avoir une  télécommande quelque part.

Je vais faire quelques tests et essayer tout de suite handbrake...


----------



## mercutio (14 Janvier 2010)

J'ai essayé handbrake. ca devrait le faire.

ATV trouvé en occase sur le net.

J'espère que je ne le regretterai pas...

Merci pour vos réactions


----------

